# BIG SEXY SWIMSUIT MODEL HAIR HOW TO lol =)



## clubenvy. (Mar 19, 2009)

I`m pretty sure I`d sell my soul for the following hair !! I`ve tried everything, watched countless hours of youtube vids, bought all the purple Hot Tools curling irons, Babyliss hot rollers, all the recommended products.. all I get are perfectly sausaged pageant curls that are more pre-teen than sexy :/ I know it has to be my technique 

I especially want to know how to get the face-framing layers in the front to do that flip & actually stay.. my hair is already cut that way.. Thanks ladies <3

& for the coloring experts: I have bleached white blonde hair so is there any way to get the first girl`s coloring or will it not stick ? That`s what stylists always tell me.. that it will wash out :S


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 19, 2009)

first before i forget, where did u get those pics from, omg i love the first girls bikini. mind you i now live in the UK and since I have been in europe I have lost all my florida girl tan...but still such a cute bikini
Have you gone to your stylist and asked her how to do it on your hair?
also you need to have pretty long hair...especially as you know your hair gets alot shorter with curls.
I had a similiar look tone for my wedding...and basically she used a curling iron to get the spiral curls and then she said if I wanted that look i would need to use mouse/hairspray and tease my hair and then run my hands through my hair to break up the curls if that makes sense...but if youve tried a bunch i really think going to a pro and having her walk you through it is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck!!


----------



## statusmode (Mar 19, 2009)

As soon as you get those perfectly sausaged pageant curls, Do this:

flip your hair to one side and spray a bit of some sort of curl reviving spray (i use john frieda's dream curls) and scrunch your hair with your hand, then flip your hair to the other side and repeat.. finally flip your head upside down and spray with hairspray.. then just fix the front pieces to nicely frame around your face =]


----------



## clubenvy. (Mar 19, 2009)

https://www.beachbunnyswimwear.com/index.cfm

I have very long hair & extensions.. I just don`t kno how to do that flip hehe


----------



## statusmode (Mar 19, 2009)

after you part your bangs to one side, roll your bangs in the curling iron horizontally halfways and then wrap the rest of your bangs while turning your iron vertically and pulling it up and away from your face.. that will give you the flip and all you have to do is set it with hairspray =]

lol after reading over this I hope it makes sense hehe kinda hard to explain I guess..


----------



## Natashaaa (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clubenvy.* 

 
_https://www.beachbunnyswimwear.com/index.cfm

I have very long hair & extensions.. I just don`t kno how to do that flip hehe




_

 

well i think i have UR ANSWER just watch this video...

YouTube - How to Big Sexy Wavy Hair Tutorial
 all need is to tease your hair..use a lot of hair spray and of course big rollers or a big curling iron..of course you have to have long hair and must be cut with many layers (thats the secret of the flips)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps!the girl of the video is gorgeous!lol...


----------



## clubenvy. (Mar 19, 2009)

Kayso I failed at trying to do those flips w/ a curling iron.. but i did a pretty good job actually w/ a flat iron ahah =P I wonder if they used a big round brush & blow dried it + hairspray.. that`s almost what it looks like to me but I fail at hair so who knows lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's another tutorial to do the flip with a flat iron
70's Angel Hair Style
hth!


----------



## user79 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just an fyi, I'd willing to bet that all those girls have added extensions in for the shoot, not many people have layered hair that is that full of body, it looks like they just have a ton of hair on their head which also creates a lot of volume.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

You need jumbo hot rollers to get that flip! I bought a set at Sally's and their amazing. Get a good setting spray to use with them. I really like Beyond the Zone's Flipped Out! one. It's made for creating this look


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Mar 23, 2009)

hi - what is this girls youtube username?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Natashaaa* 

 
_well i think i have UR ANSWER just watch this video...

YouTube - How to Big Sexy Wavy Hair Tutorial
all need is to tease your hair..use a lot of hair spray and of course big rollers or a big curling iron..of course you have to have long hair and must be cut with many layers (thats the secret of the flips)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps!the girl of the video is gorgeous!lol..._


----------



## Natashaaa (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nikkilici0us* 

 
_hi - what is this girls youtube username?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
christinemarie696 and YouTube - christinemarie696's Channel


----------



## barbie.doll (Mar 31, 2009)

That's some hot hair!


----------



## alka1 (Mar 31, 2009)

In addition to the extensions that were mentioned above, these models usually have a team of professional hair stylists fixing and working their hair through the shoot. Also, to get the hair to look flowy and wavy, they have a small fan blowing gusts of wind to create a more dramatic effect.

I'm not saying you won't be able to get hair like that, i'm just saying we have to be realistic and know the tricks that go on behind the camera


----------

